# ما سعر جهاز السونار فوكودا الياباني



## احمد الكربلائي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من الزملاء ذوي الاختصاص مساعدتي في تسعير جهاز فوكودا الياباني 
موديل 2005 نوع portable لكن مثبت على عربة (three brope )


----------



## احمد الكربلائي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

vokoda


----------



## أمير الزمان (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليك أخي أحمد
ما نمط عمل الجهاز هل هو ملون أو أبيض وأسود 
وحسب علمي لم يتم تصنيع جهاز موديل 2005
وما غايتك من معرفة سعره


----------



## مهندس محمد هرمل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ احمد 
سعر جهاز فوكودا حاليا من 5000الاف دولار الى 5500 الاف دولار 
وسعر الجهاز اللى معاك يتوقف على مدى حاله الجهاز


----------

